# New Visa4uk Site question



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

On the new VISA4UK website under the section "family details"

Are the questions about current passport, nationality,family names, mother and father and children about the applicant or sponsor?

I am the sponsor, and I'm filling the application on behalf of my wife the applicant.

Thanks


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> On the new VISA4UK website under the section "family details"
> 
> Are the questions about current passport, nationality,family names, mother and father and children about the applicant or sponsor?
> 
> ...


Applicant your wife as she is applying for the visa.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, 

one of the questions on that same section asks

Does your spouse / partner currently live with you? I answered no (As im in the UK)

It follows up with the "Address Details" Please enter details of their permanent residential address and contact details. You must enter at least one contact phone number

Do I put in my address details here or the applicants? Bearing in mind i have put her address details in the Personal Details section?

Thanks


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> Thanks,
> 
> one of the questions on that same section asks
> 
> ...


Your welcome, 

as it states "their" as in the spouse (you) I'm amusing if it follows with that question then enter your details. 

It gets confusing when the applicant does not fill in the form, so are you filling in both forms for her? will you be sending a copy of the forms when you send her your supporting documents?


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Ive already submitted Appendix 2, Cat A with all supporting documents which shes already received.

All that's left is completing the main application online and booking a date for the Biometrics,a s far as I can tell the application is the same if you select "Apply for myself" or "Apply for someone else", some of the questions are so unclear, e.g what is the sponsors relationship to you? You cant select spouse/partner/wife etc, had to select other relative!

She's in Pakistan, ill be making the payment for the application.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

S4AOX said:


> Ive already submitted Appendix 2, Cat A with all supporting documents which shes already received.
> 
> All that's left is completing the main application online and booking a date for the Biometrics,a s far as I can tell the application is the same if you select "Apply for myself" or "Apply for someone else", some of the questions are so unclear, e.g what is the sponsors relationship to you? You cant select spouse/partner/wife etc, had to select other relative!
> 
> She's in Pakistan, ill be making the payment for the application.


I see, fab! wish you all the best  

I know a lot of people have commented on that issue. 

Thanks for info also didn't realize someone else can fill out the form apart from the applicant, that's a relief for me I can fill out my husbands application form  from understanding, I may be wrong I thought the application needs to be printed off also and send with support documents.


----------



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Once payment is made, the application can be printed off. The applicant should be able to do that.


----------

